# So how long does Power Pro last? How many seasons do you keep it?



## bassmastermkii (Jul 7, 2010)

I find that after the second season you get total failure and into the second season I reduce it's strength by 25% in my head. I'm not trying to bash the product but I am honestly trying to find out how long I can reasonably use Power Pro and expect it to perform as advertised. Third season it breaks all over and not just the knot.

Thanks for your input

BM2


----------



## goodwood (Mar 30, 2009)

I agree.

when I fished 2 or 3 times a week last year the power pro lasted for a season after flipping the line and trimming a few times. 

some guides are better than other imo and I use a leader and help saves the line.


----------



## Bantam1 (Jun 26, 2007)

The line can wear from use. Rocks or shells can fray the line. A cracked or chipped guide can also fray the line. Some guides are better for use with braided line because of the harder or smoother insert material. My personal favorite is Fuji SiC guides with braided line. The line just does not seem to wear.


----------



## Worm Drowner (Sep 9, 2010)

I think a lot depends on the type of fishing you are doing. I used 50# & 80# power pro for muskie fishing while in the north and got 3-4 years at least out of it. I both trolled and casted. I was on the water on average 6-7 times per month.


----------



## bassmastermkii (Jul 7, 2010)

I used it in the North too for drifting salmon on rivers so I used 20# and finally I just gave up on it and went with Maxima because it casted well enough, lasted longer and I could gauge it's condition by sight. With Power Pro I just don't know how much strength I will get after a season and a healthy trim... I am on the fence whether to use it all because of the expense of changing it every season.


----------



## Bocephus (May 30, 2008)

I fish all year long.......what's a "season" ?


----------



## BustinTops (Aug 31, 2010)

I've had the same power pro 50# on my Curado since I bought the reel. I think I'm goin on almost 2 years with the same line.....I cut about 5-10 yrds off about every 5-6 trips, but with the capcity of the new reels .......you can't even tell. Also I really only fish grass, sand, mud bottom so the line doesn't degrade as fast as if I was fishing baffin everyday. If you fish rocks and shell..........it will go alot faster. Power Pro has treated me right, I'm sold on it. I only use mono on my surf rods now. :texasflag


----------

